# Tongue and groove without specialized planes



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

Is it practical/feasible to create tongue and groove joints without specialized planes? If so, what would be the process?

Thanks


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

There are router bit sets that would allow you to cut them if you have a router/router table…


----------



## TraylorPark (Jan 9, 2014)

I use a router bit set to make all my tongue and groove, but I suppose you could do it by table saw kerfs and a rabbit plane. Don't know though I've never tried.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

http://www.rockler.com/search/go?asug=&w=tongue+groove+router+bits


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Most of the bit sets look like they cost as much as a plane.


----------



## RB61 (Nov 30, 2012)

I should have been more precise - alternative method using hand tools.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Example from eBay….

http://www.ebay.com/itm/STANLEY-No-48-Tongue-Groove-Plane-Nickle-Plate-B-cast-Rosewood-Knob-NICE-COND-/390787888698?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5afcc5f63a


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://www.lie-nielsen.com/joinery-planes/tongue-and-groove-planes/









It seems to be more efficient to use the Lie Nielsen plane than trying
to figure out another way, so I'd say no to your question.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

You can use a cutting gauge and chisel.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I make mine with a 45 its a great tool and easy to set up and use you can get one cheel and it does 45 tasks it has no soul according to Roy Underhill but it works like a dream


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I suppose you could use a dado for the groove side and any kind of grooving plane for the groove.

Edit: Making your own matched set of T&G wouldn't be that difficult.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Technically it's just a dado on the groove side and two rabbets on the tongue side so you could do it with a marking gauge and a chisel if you were so inclined. But that's slow and tedious enough to make the specialized planes worth it. It's challenging to be precise enough on the narrow edge of a board.

I agree making them wouldn't be impossible. Or buy a set of wooden tongue and groove planes. They can be reasonable. If you really want to be cheap, buy a set without blades and make your own.

Other options are a plow plane of any kind including wooden to cut the groove and a rabbet plane to cut the tongue, a 45 combination plane used either just as a plow or with the tongue blade, or a router plane could be made to work if you clamp up some guide boards to support it on the edge of the board.


----------



## 12strings (Nov 15, 2011)

Hand tool only methods, in order of easy to difficult:
-t&g plane, combination plane, or the like,
-marking guage, router plane for the groove, rabbet plane for both sides of the tongue.
-clamp a staightedge and hand saw your lines, the clean out the waste with a chisel.
-chisel out the whole thing like a giant mortise. (I wouldn't do this unless you have no handsaws, in which case you may want to either get one, or reevaluate your hobby choice.)

I have done the saw and chisel thing a few times on small things like a bridal joint, but even there its not much fun.

If you go to power, you can use a cheap 1/4 in. Router bit to make grooves, and any straight bit to make tongues…


----------



## mikeevens45 (Jan 31, 2014)

if you are going to do a couple you can get the harbor freight bits for about 20 bucks..if you are gonna do a lot get a set of freud or rockler etc. you can use a 1/4 straight for the groove and a 3/4 straight for the rabbits on the edge…best to use a router table…are u using these for panel making…(gluing board edges to make a wider board?)..if that's the case I would edge glue or bisquit join em or you can even use a rail and stile set if you have one…I guess it depends on your project…they make edge glue sets for joining boards and I used the rail and stile set in a pinch and was actually surprised with the results. chisels are harder work and you should be proficient with them to avoid a bad mate on the pieces…if I did it with chisels I would make a very nice board for the scrap bin…but it is a good learning project

good luck and may the woodworker in you shine


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Seems I have made a few recently. Router with a straight cutting bit for the groove, and a #78 Rebate plane for the tongues









Of course, one could even pick up a simple rabbetting bit.

I centered the router ( edge guide was installed) for the center of the edge of the board, as well









Have to watch how you run the router along the edge, to prevent it from blowing out a side.

Short grooves? Two saw cuts to define the outside of the groove. Then just chisel out the inner waste. Not too bad if they are shorter than the saw.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://toolmakingart.com/2012/05/13/tongue-plane/#more-1736

Maybe make your own?


----------

